# Fox News Mass Effect Sex Debate



## HappityCat (Feb 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKzF173GqTU&feature=player_embedded#

I lol'd.


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2010)

Old


----------



## Holsety (Feb 23, 2010)

Years old


----------



## MeTaLliOuS (Feb 23, 2010)

Fuck that shit's old.


----------



## Molotov (Feb 23, 2010)

So when's the good news gonna hit?


----------



## HappityCat (Feb 23, 2010)

-_-
  Well I didn't know it was old, I'd just never seen it around before in any threads.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 23, 2010)

Old. However, full nudity in sex in a game?
I do not like.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 23, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Old. However, full nudity in sex in a game?
> I do not like.



there was a butt
and that was it


----------



## Marietta (Feb 23, 2010)

Jelly said:


> there was a butt
> and that was it


It said that sex is in there and that the player controls what can happen.
Sex is in there, they just didn't show it on TV.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 23, 2010)

inb4 ol... damnit! too late >=/
anyways, i dont know what their problem was. you only see a little bit off ass cheak and a side boob. thats it.
on the other hand we are talking about fox here :V


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 23, 2010)

Lool.. fuck fox news. They're such a joke.
OMG A BUTT! IT'S A BUTT! SAVE THE CHILDRENS, A BUTT!!


----------



## Marietta (Feb 23, 2010)

You all know the game does have sex in it right?
Geez, ever try listening to them?

Just because they didn't show it on TV doesn't mean it isn't there.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 23, 2010)

Marietta said:


> You all know the game does have sex in it right?
> Geez, ever try listening to them?
> 
> Just because they didn't show it on TV doesn't mean it isn't there.



yup, there is sex. but you see naked people for about... what? 3 seconds tops?

but im actually a little disappointed that they didint point out that you can have lesbian sex as a female shepard with an asari :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 23, 2010)

Marietta said:


> It said that sex is in there and that the player controls what can happen.
> Sex is in there, they just didn't show it on TV.


1. They dont
2. its a game by Bioware to which they enjoy NOT showing the full sex scenes, but just short glimpses/flashes
3. ITS FOX NEWS, THEY BE RETARDS
4. I'm Disappointed daughter


----------



## Marietta (Feb 23, 2010)

1: Contradicts number 2
2: See above
3: Only to people who don't have the mental capacity to understand what they are talking about. (ie: Young children, retards, most people on this site)
4: kay


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 23, 2010)

Marietta said:


> 1: Contradicts number 2
> 2: See above
> 3: Only to people who don't have the mental capacity to understand what they are talking about. (ie: Young children, retards, most people on this site)
> 4: kay


1. it doesnt since you dont know the game
2. see above
3. Its generally known to never trust what FOX news say
4. I'm still disappointed


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2010)

Marietta said:


> You all know the game does have sex in it right?
> Geez, ever try listening to them?
> 
> Just because they didn't show it on TV doesn't mean it isn't there.



You see some bare ass, possibly an alien one. 

"The Sims" had sex too you know, and just about as revealing. -.- 

Not even the worlds horniest and most lonely nerd could have gotten a stiffie from it. It was PG-13, no wait PG I think. If even that. 

You didn't see any part of human (or alien) anatomy that you wouldn't see walking in the park on a hot day. 

If instead of the scene they just had a black box with "And then they fucked" written on it, it would have been _more_ obscene.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 23, 2010)

Marietta said:


> You all know the game does have sex in it right?
> Geez, ever try listening to them?
> 
> Just because they didn't show it on TV doesn't mean it isn't there.



"I recognize that I misspoke. I really regret saying that, and now that Iâ€™ve seen the game and seen the sex scenes it's kind of a joke," she told the New York Times. "Before the show I had asked somebody about what they had heard, and they had said it's like pornography. But it's not like pornography. I've seen episodes of Lost that are more sexually explicit."
-Cooper Lawrence


----------



## Stawks (Feb 23, 2010)

I would like to play a video game where I can have sex with aliens.

Graphically.

In ME2 I ignored everyone but Garrus, and we totally did it and it was... well, it was. I don't know. How would that work? Are Turians even carbon-based?

Wait this isn't even the right section.

WHAT.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 23, 2010)

Wait 'til they get a hold of Dante's Inferno.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Feb 23, 2010)

*Time to Prove retards in studios wrong.*

This hits my bad nerve when Ignorant people talk crap about things they don't have a_ clue_ about.



Jelly said:


> "I recognize that I misspoke. I really regret saying that, and now that Iâ€™ve seen the game and seen the sex scenes it's kind of a joke," she told the New York Times. "Before the show I had asked somebody about what they had heard, and they had said it's like pornography. But it's not like pornography. I've seen episodes of Lost that are more sexually explicit."
> -Cooper Lawrence



Please Cite source.



Marietta said:


> It said that sex is in there and that the player controls what can happen.
> Sex is in there, they just didn't show it on TV.



They lied, well, better put, _mislead_ you.

I have experience in the News field. I have also played the game. Its a classic example of twisting the truth, without actually twisting the truth.

An example would be "Reports of where the the body is, is still unconfirmed, however, the suspect often attended a bar."

Ok, We don't know where the body actually is, but the news is implying that the body is at the bar. However, They didn't say the body was at the bar, so there not lying. It's a technique to add impact to a story.With that out of the way, Let me try to re-explain.​You can control which character you can go out with, IF your skilled enough to do such a thing.

Right before the scene, your asked if this is the person you want. (Side note, This is just more then just a "Sex scene for the soul purpose to have a sex scene." It effect the choices you make at the end of the game, and in the sequel.)

You control what happens to get to the scene, but never in the game do you control the scene itself. 

"Press A to do sex action now!" Never happens. It annoys me that Media can get away with purposely misleading people. Does anybody remember the Sex scene in the third (Second?) matrix movie? Yeah, Its that mild, and if you started a stopwatch from when the time of the scene itself started to when it ended, you get around... eight seconds, whilst the matrix movie's had to last at MINIMUM three minutes.

TL;DR
They were wrong, Read all underlined and Italic statements.

And While I'm at it, I have gift to show how mild it really was.


HOO DAMN.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXiEfmziV5E&feature=related​


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 24, 2010)

Marietta said:


> 3: Only to people who don't have the mental capacity to understand what they are talking about. (ie: Young children, retards, most people on this site)


There's this guy named Cyberfox that I'd just _love_ you to meet. You two would be perfect for each other.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Time to Prove retards in studios wrong.*



Zombie_Genocide said:


> Please Cite source.



"she told the New York Times.
cooper lawrence"

okay
because anything else was going to come up when you googled new york times cooper lawrence

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/26/arts/television/26mass.html


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 24, 2010)

i lol'd at "all you see is the side of an alien boob"


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Time to Prove retards in studios wrong.*



Jelly said:


> "I recognize that I misspoke. I really regret saying that, and now that Iâ€™ve seen the game and seen the sex scenes it's kind of a joke," she told the New York Times. "Before the show I had asked somebody about what they had heard, and they had said it's like pornography. But it's not like pornography. I've seen episodes of Lost that are more sexually explicit."
> -Cooper Lawrence





Jelly said:


> "she told the New York Times.
> cooper lawrence"
> 
> okay
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

That's rediculous.


----------

